# Range report: Revolver, S&W Model 60 Pro 3" barrel



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

Range report S&W Model 60 Pro 3" barrel;

Finally got some good uninterrupted range practice time in with my new Model 60 Pro.
Sorry no pic’s – it was just me – no one to take any pic’s or video.
The 60 Pro is my EDC and after yesterday I feel pretty good with that being the case.
For years I had been a semi only guy & for various reason’s came over to revolvers.
Yesterday’s practice was carrying under an untucked polo shirt OWB DeSantis holster at around 2-2:30 position.
Started off with spent shells since I have no snap caps.
Practiced pulling shirt up with left hand – drawing and point shooting strong hand – one hand only.
Distances were from in your face out to 7 yards.
After several practice draw and point shoot with empty cartridges I loaded up live ammo - 38 special solid rounds and did the same practice drills.
No problems – all shots were within the area of a large paper plate – approximately 12” circle again from in your face to 7 yards distance.
I’ve had a hard time finding 357 ammo so I limited a session to one set of those. I didn’t notice a whole lot of difference from the 38’s – some but not as much as I had expected.
After the draw, point and shoot practice drills I moved out to 40 yards and was pleased that I was able to hit the steel silhouette targets (two handed) without any problems.
Lastly I finished off with a few of the close up draw, point and shoot sessions without my prescription glasses – using safety glasses only and was happy that results were almost as good as with my prescription glasses but again I was point shooting and not really depending on sight picture.
Next time out I plan to practice pocket carry, draw and point shoot practice drills.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I love the look and feel of the Model 60 in 3" - have almost bought one on several occasions, but couldn't get the price right.

Sounds like a very practical range session for a concealed carry weapon, and fun, too.


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

Bisley said:


> I love the look and feel of the Model 60 in 3" - have almost bought one on several occasions, but couldn't get the price right.
> 
> Sounds like a very practical range session for a concealed carry weapon, and fun, too.


Thanks and your right it's not cheap. I was so back and forth between it and the 2" barrel stainless steel 640 hammerless. One day want to get the 640.


----------

